# Question about show wether



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

Hello! My son will be showing our boer wether in about 3 weeks. I think he has a "hay belly" he weighed 82lbs at weigh in about a month ago. I feed show feed 2x a day and limit the hay. What is the best way to get rid of the belly?

I have attached a couple pictures, let me know what you think


----------



## ForeverBoerd (May 3, 2017)

Try cutting back feed as well as hay. I assume he's trained to lead since you'll be showing him, so another helpful thing is to take him on long walks, jog him a bit if you can. I see you have a spool in the pen; having things for him to jump and climb on will also help. Good luck!


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

He is trained to lead, so we have started walking him a little longer. We will try the jogging with him. He loves to chase my son when he runs Thanks for the advice


----------

